# Frage: Wasserlinsen - Fluch oder Segen!?



## Zacky (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo.

Ich habe nun seit einigen Wochen __ Wasserlinsen auf dem Teich. Wie ich mir diese in den Teich geholt habe, kann ich nicht genau sagen, denke aber, dass es von den jährlichen Entenbesuch enigetragen wurde.

Die Wasserlinsen werden aber von Tag zu Tag mehr, schwimmen bereits in der Vorfilterkammer und der Skimmer saugt sie auch nur noch schwer von der Teichoberfläche, da viele natürlich in den Pflanzzonen fest hängen.

Das potenziell positive Wachstum beziehe ich mal auf einen zu hohen Nährstoffgehalt!? Richtig!? Ist es dann gut oder eher schlecht, dass sich die Linsen so schön vermehren!? Wirken diese sich positiv oder negativ aus? Muss ich was gegen diese Linsen tun?

Danke


----------



## Michael der 2. (20. Juli 2014)

Hi

Ich habe auch ein paar __ Wasserlinsen. Es sind aber wirklich nur wenige, die vereinzelt am Ufer schwimmen. Im ersten Jahr habe ich sie radikal entfernt und es sind immer wieder welche aufgetaucht. Das hab ich gemacht, weil man eben schon sehr viel darüber lesen kann. Dieses Jahr hab ich keine raus gefischt. Die Plage ist ausgeblieben und ich kann auch nicht wirklich sagen, dass sie sich vermehrt haben.

Ich denke du hast auch überhaupt keine Wahl. Die restlos zu entfernen ist einfach unmöglich, zumal eine dichte Bepflanzung das schon schwer macht, wie du ja schon festgestellt hast. Ich denke ohne Nährstoffe würden sie ja nicht wachsen. Ich würde es so handhaben, dass alles was zu viel ist einfach weg kommt. Ich finde sie eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Wenn man so ein paar Fotos anschaut ist es eigentlich recht nett anzusehen, wenn die Röhrichte etc davon umgeben sind und mal einen kleinen Teppich bilden. Hab aber auch schon Fotos gesehen, wo man überhaupt kein Wasser mehr gesehen hat. Das wäre mir auch zu viel. Da du ja durch den Skimmer sicherlich den Großteil ansaugst, würde ich einfach diese entfernen und den Rest musst du wohl oder übel einfach akzeptieren.
Ich hätte gegen einen kleinen Bestand jedenfalls nichts einzuwenden, zumal ein Überschuss ja wirklich sehr leicht zu entfernen ist. Ein Teichbild mit Wasserlinsen hat mMn etwas natürliches an sich.

Grüße Michael


----------



## koifischfan (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hole mir jedes Jahr immer ein paar Kilo, wenn das Wasser mächtig grün ist, so wie jetzt.
Zuerst wächst alles und die Fische nehmen sich ihren Teil. Gibt es für die Lemna Minor keine Nahrung mehr, werden sie sichtlich weniger. Werden die Blätter dann schon gelb, keschere ich den Rest raus. Ich komme bei mir aber auch an jede Stelle ran. Kescher plus Stiel macht eine Reichweite von 3 Metern.


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Ich hole mir jedes Jahr immer ein paar Kilo, wenn das Wasser mächtig grün ist, so wie jetzt.



Das habe ich bisher jedes Jahr versucht, leider keine Chance !!
Meine Fische hauen die so schnell weg, daß die sich gar nicht vermehren können. 
Die sind immer ruckzuck verschwunden. 
Kann es eigentlich sein, daß sie auch von alleine verschwinden, weil sie mein eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser nicht mögen ? 
Fadenalgen mögen das nämlich auch nicht, ich hab nur Schwebealgen :


----------



## koifischfan (20. Juli 2014)

> Kann es eigentlich sein, daß sie auch von alleine verschwinden, weil sie mein eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser nicht mögen ?
> Fadenalgen mögen das nämlich auch nicht, ich hab nur Schwebealgen :


Mein selbst gezapftes Wasser ist auch recht eisenhaltig. Mein Linsen wachsen aber trotzdem, wenn viel Nahrung da ist. Fadenalgen habe ich aber trotzdem, sind nicht viele.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Die restlos zu entfernen ist einfach unmöglich,


Unmöglich ist das nicht. Gehöhrt aber schon einiges an Disziplin zu. Ich mag die Pflanze nicht, weil ich als Aquarianer das Zeug nicht in meinen Becken haben will. Es ist einfach fast unmöglich, es geht aber. Selbst Wurzelstücke ohne Blatt reichen, das eine neue Pflanze sich entwickelt.

Ausdauern Keschern und bei jedem Blatt das man sieht dieses *sofort* raushohlen. Skimmer ist nett als Hilfe, mein Teich kann jetzt an einer Stelle überlaufen. Frei überlaufen, ohne das Pflanzen störren, passiert aber nur bei einem längeren Starkregenereignis, wie wir es die Tage hatten.

Das die Pflanze Nährstoffe bindet und aus dem Teich holt......passiert nur, wenn man die Pflanze auch aus dem Teich holt. Persönlich kenne ich genügend Pflanzen die besser geeignet sind Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu holen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2014)

Hi Rico, 

ich komm die Tage mal zum Keschern meine sind fast kompl. weg   
Dann können wir uns auch mal über das noch offene Thema unterhalten,  hab schon ein schlechtes Gewissen 

LG Rene


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2014)

Danke an Alle für eure Antworten. Noch sehe ich ja meine Fische und es sieht auch ganz nett aus, aber ich will mich nur vorbereiten.  

Dann schaue ich mal, wie es sich entwickelt. 

@troll20 ...meld Dich einfach, haben noch ein paar Tage frei...


----------



## mitch (20. Juli 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Das die Pflanze Nährstoffe bindet und aus dem Teich holt......passiert nur, wenn man die Pflanze auch aus dem Teich holt


 
genau so  ist es  

ist ja auch leicht abzukeschern, wenn es denn mal zu viele werden.
Mit den __ Wasserlinsen lässt sich das Wachstum der Fadenalgen recht gut steuern


----------



## Moonlight (20. Juli 2014)

Ich wunder mich das die sich bei Dir vermehren können... Meine Koi fressen die ratz patz weg. Die leben keine 2 Tage. Fütter mal paar Tage nicht, dann kommen Deine auch auf den Geschmack. Da fällt mir gerade ein, hast Du jetzt überhaupt noch Koi im Teich?!


----------



## jule (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo! 

Ich hänge meine Frage hier einfach an um kein neues Thema eröffnen zu müssen 

Ich habe jetzt zum 3. Mal __ Wasserlinsen gekauft - aber sie wollen nicht  Ich finde sie total schön anzusehen, aber nach ein paar Tagen werden sie gelb und "zerfallen" - habe nun also schon ein paar draußen gelassen und "züchte" nach - aber auch das gelingt in dem Wasser nur schwer. (oder soll ich da ein wenig Teicherde oder so mit rein machen?)

Gibt es etwas was ähnlich nett anzuschauen ist? __ Froschbiss, Schwimmfarn, __ Wassersalat, __ Büschelfarn, Wassernuss und Wasserhyazinthen habe ich auch schon drin. Ich meine eher so was gaaanz kleines...  Ehe ich jetzt weitere Arten versuche aufzutreiben (bisher hatte ich nur Lemna minor) wollte ich wissen ob das überhaupt Sinn macht? 

Kann es sein, dass es besser wird wenn die Temperaturen steigen? Gibt es Lemna Arten die "besser" wachsen?

Dank euch für`s Lesen (und ggf. Antworten)


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo 

Ich habe in der ersten Kammer meines Filters __ Wasserlinsen und ich kann fast zusehen wie sie sich vermehren ,im Koiteich gibt es keine Probleme mit ,den die Koi fressen mit Vorliebe einen guten Salat 

  

Im Miniteich sieht das anderst aus ,dort wuchern sie auch und fressen scheinbar den anderen Pflanzen die Nahrung weg, erst als ich sie dort sehr stark minimierte wuchsen die grösseren Pflanzen.

Falls sie im Mini oder im Filter zu viel werden werfe ich ein paar Handvoll in den Koiteich 
, ganz entfernen ist möglich (wenn man genug Zeit hat und hartnäckiger ist als die Pflanze) aber das es auch Sinnvoll ist, einen sehr guten Verzehrer aus dem System zu werfen , glaub ich nicht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2015)

Liebe Jule,
die meisten wären glücklich, wenn die __ Wasserlinsen nicht wollen. 
Ich persönlich finde - defekter Link entfernt - viel hübscher.


----------



## jule (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christine, 

und ja, du hast natürlich recht, das habe ich so auch schon erkannt - aber ich finde es sieht einfach schön aus, wenn es so in den anderen Wasserpflanzen "häng" 

Gibt es das Feenmoos auch in rötlich? Dann ist es das, was ich vorhin nicht bestimmen konnte, das habe ich auch  gleiches Problem, man bekommt immer nur eine kleine Menge geliefert (es sei denn man kauft gleich zig VE) und dann verkümmert es bei mir... die die ich drauf gegeben habe sind noch da, aber wirklich vermehren tun die sich nicht... 

Oder auch hier greift mal wieder "Zeit geben, sich gedulden und waaaarten" - ABER  dafür bin ich nicht gemacht 

Vielen Dank aber für den Link, so weiß ich nun was es ist (es sei denn das gibt es nicht in rot) und kann es mir ggf. auch noch in grün besorgen!


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Jule 

setz es nach dem Kauf in ein seperates gut gedüngtes Becken und nimm die das weg was wächst und setz es in den Teich oder 

dünge gleich den Teich .

Ich habe meine Pflanzen auch in mehreren eckigen Mörtelwannen im Hof untergebracht 

  

und wenn sie hungrig aussahen gab es Futter 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jule (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo Patrick, 

das war genau das was ich meinte... dann war die Idee mit der Teicherde ja gar nicht sooo schlecht! Ich habe auch noch Mörtelwannen hier stehen, im Moment habe ich die Linsen und die Wasserhyazinthen in einem Eimer im Tomatenhaus (weils da schön warm ist ;o)) Dann nutze ich die Mörtelwanne als "Anzuchtsbecken"  du gibst nur Teicherde rein oder was meinst du mit "Futter"  so viele doofe Fragen  sorry, Anfänger halt... keine Ahnung von nix


----------



## karsten. (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo

in Fischbecken kann man __ Entengrütze ver-füttern .....

es gab schon mal eine Disskussion zu dem Thema ,
leider fehlen die meisten Bilder

ich hatte im Filterbecken immer mal eine Kammer mit lemna minor die da leicht abzufischen waren.
ein wirklicher Pflanzenfilter  

bei "sauberen" Wasser gab´s auch keine Entenrütze mehr
die Blätter werden blass später weiß


mfG


----------



## Patrick K (9. Juni 2015)

jule schrieb:


> du gibst nur Teicherde rein


Hallo 
Ich gebe nirgens Teicherde rein ,ist mir zu unkontroliert, wenn dann dünge ich leicht mit Flüssigdünger (Futter) ,eine halbe Kappe auf 10 Liter Wasser, in der Giesskanne (allerdings nur in den Mörtelkübeln) alle vier bis sechs Wochen reicht

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jule (9. Juni 2015)

Toll!!!

Herzlichen Dank @Karsten, toller Link  sowas hatte ich gesucht, entweder übersehen oder er war so weit hinten, dass ich dort noch nicht gelandet war. Und das was du schreibst trifft hier voll zu... die Blättchen verlieren Farbe, werden "durchsichtig" und dann sind sie weg. Dachte erst es wären die Goldfische und hab es dann genau beobachtet. Die gehen zwar dran, aber die Mehrzahl    löst sich auf

Patrick, vielen Dank, das hilft mir weiter. Sobald das Wetter wieder mit spielt, werde ich schauen, wie ich eine der Wannen "umbauen" kann.

wusste ich doch, dass ihr mir helfen könnt - spitze


----------

